# New player looking for Birmingham, AL game



## Wedgebert (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm pretty much a newbie (played a few times a decade ago in college) and looking for a game to join in or around the Birmingham, AL area.

I'm somewhat familiar with the concepts and some rules from playing CRPGs, reading online and even skimming a few Players Handbooks (2E, 3.5E and 4E D&D in particular), but no real experience with the actual playing.

Don't really have a preference for the game being played, just that the group not mind my having to learn


----------



## R-Hero (Apr 26, 2011)

This group meets in Homewood the second Saturday of every month.

Birmingham Area Tabletop Gamers (Birmingham, AL) - Meetup


I have not been to a meeting in a couple of years, but from the message board, it sounds like a good starting point to find a game.

I'll probably go to the May Meetup, it has changed hands since I went last.

I would prefer to meet people in a neutral area to try and get a idea if they are my kind of gamer.  I want to make a few face to face contacts but I cannot commit to a new game right now.

Hope it helps...


----------



## Wedgebert (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I'll have to look into attending that.


----------

